# Bala Shark Behavior



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

Quick question for everyone. I've got a 55 gallon with three Balas, among other fish. Twice in the past week at feeding time (both times when I dropped a block of frozen bloodworms in), one of the Balas completely got spooked and went high speed all over the tank. From the top to the bottom, front to the back, in and out of all the plants, jumping out of the water and smacking into the plastic that guards the lights, everywhere at incredible speeds. 

My question is: What is going on with this fish? After both of the episodes, it remains completely still on it's back or side for a period of a couple of minutes. After the first time I witnessed this, I went and told my wife "I think a Bala just killed itself". Ideas?

Water parameters are all normal and no other fish are/seem to be affected in a similar fashion. Thanks.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi nailalc,

Bala's are big swimmers and need a huge tank (about 250 + gallons), so if they are in smaller quarters it's common for them to ram the glass and lid. I have a couple left in my 125 and even that is too small for them, so I'm sure it has nothing to do with your water quality, but just the size of the tank.
I've even had one ram the glass so hard that it killed itself, after a bloody mouth and probably not a very pleasant existence before it died. 

They really enjoy algae wafers, so you could try that to see if they are more satisfied with them.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Yes, Balas belong in large tanks; they can grow to 40cm (16")...

A good excuse to upgrade your tank size!


----------



## Beasts (Apr 14, 2006)

Is it possible that the balas think that you are sneaking up on them? Make sure that they know you're there before you feed. I say this because my balas react to feeding, when I reach in with a pinch of flake food between my fingers, by biting my fingers! And they were all fine when I quarantined them in a 29 gallon as well.


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

I agree with the upgrading to a larger tank, that's an issue that will come up with my wife at a delicate time in the future. The issue with these current guys in the 55 gallon are that they are no where near overgrowing this tank yet. They swim with ease, power and speed all day long without being cramped because of tank size. They're currently about 4" long and can turn comfortably around the tank. That's why I think this 'spooked' behavior must be a behavioral response to another condition.


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

Alright, definitely not the tank size. Happened again at feeding time, no other time of the day. Every fish in the tank was at the surface waiting for food pellets. Drop some in and everything ate some. Then two Balas 'freak' and swim erracticly all over until they play dead for a minute or two. 

What's worse? Not feeding them or having this happen when I do feed them? I know that not feeding will kill them and as of right know it only appears like their dead after feeding them.

Ideas?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Strange...

Are they actually eating any of the food?

Maybe they don't like what's on the menu  . Maybe try another type of food? On the other hand, it seems to happen with the frozen stuff and pellets... try flake?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Laith said:


> On the other hand, it seems to happen with the frozen stuff and pellets... try flake?


Ice cream headache... LOL!

That is really odd, and I have no idea why they would be doing it. 
Like Laith said, maybe try experimenting with other types of food to see if anything changes.


----------



## Greeblies (Nov 17, 2006)

try taking a cup, scooping some water from your tank out, putting the frozen food cube in the cup and letting it melt for a minute or two. Then swirl the water around to ensure that it's disolved completly.

Now, pour this into your tank, and instead of having one big cube that slowly breaks down (all the while fish are attacking it) you get a wider disbursement. This might keep your fish from freaking out, they might be germaphobes and don't want to eat off of the same cube as the other fish.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Greeblies said:


> ...they might be germaphobes and don't want to eat off of the same cube as the other fish.


----------



## DLOBREAKS (Nov 10, 2006)

Greeblies said:


> try taking a cup, scooping some water from your tank out, putting the frozen food cube in the cup and letting it melt for a minute or two. Then swirl the water around to ensure that it's disolved completly.
> 
> Now, pour this into your tank, and instead of having one big cube that slowly breaks down (all the while fish are attacking it) you get a wider disbursement. This might keep your fish from freaking out, they might be germaphobes and don't want to eat off of the same cube as the other fish.


This is a great trick. . . i do this with a shot glass i keep by my tank you can also throw in ur prepared/flake food in with with so that it soaks up some water first aswell.


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

For some reason or another, the behavior the Balas were exhibiting suddenly stopped about 10 days ago. Haven't seen it since. All good ideas about changing the feeding routine, I'll have to try that if the behavior returns. Maybe not the shot glass though, my shot glasses are all serving more typical functions at my house.


----------

